# iMac G5(A1058, 2.0 17-Inch), Problème de démarrage



## groudon41 (7 Septembre 2015)

Hello  all !

Il y à quelques jours, j'ai récupéré au pied de mon immeuble a paris un imac g5 en relativement bon état. Bon, il étais "vide" (plus de DD/RAM/Carte Airport/lecteur dvd) mais c'étais pas grave.

J'ai remis de la ram ram (1Go) et un disque dur (un 80Go qui fonctionne), et j'ai tenté de le démarrer, mais... que dalle. Pas de signe de vie, pas de bruit de démarrage. Pas non plus de ventilos qui souffle, vraiment aucun signe.

L'alim a l'air bonne, la led témoin s'allume bien sur la carte mère quand on le branche. Pas de condo gonflé sur la carte mère non plus d'ailleurs (ou j'ai besoin de lunettes)

Quelqu'un a des idées? A savoir qu'il manque encore le lecteur DVD mais que je vois pas pourquoi ca l'empêcherais de démarrer pour au moins indiquer qu'aucun système viable n'est disponible.

C'est ce modèle la : http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac_g5_2.0_17.html


----------



## groudon41 (7 Septembre 2015)

(Coucou la fausse manip, désolé j'ai un peu du mal avec la nouvelle version :3
A delete, merci les modo/admin !)


----------



## Franz59 (8 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour

Ce n'est pas parce que le voyant de la CM s'allume, qu'elle est encore en état...
L'alim semble fonctionner
Essayez un RESET de la carte mère; de mémoire il s'agit d'un bouton poussoir blanc ou bleu proche de la pile
(bien débrancher tout auparavant, bien sûr)


----------



## groudon41 (8 Septembre 2015)

Oui, je parlais uniquement du voyant numéro 1 qui indique la bonne marche de l'alim, je n'avancais rien sur la cart mère 

Tu parle du reset SMU ou d'un autre reset ? 
Le reset SMU je l'ai fait des 10aine de fois de toute les manières que j'ai pu lire chez apple et ici, que dalle :/
J'vais tester ca malgré tout, merci a toi!


----------



## groudon41 (8 Septembre 2015)

(on peut plus éditer après 60 minute? Un peu léger )

Testé, sans succès. Y'a un bruit strident (mais peu fort) qui semble venir de côté gauche, mais sans aucune certitude :/


----------



## Franz59 (9 Septembre 2015)

Carte mère HS, désolé...


----------



## groudon41 (9 Septembre 2015)

j'm'en doutais un peu :/

Merci en tout cas !

Mais a mon avis le sifflement a un rapport avec tout ca, et le seul truc que je connais sur une CM capable de produire ce genre de bruit c'est un condo mort ou en train de crever. est-ce qu'il pourrais avoir crevé par en dessous et pas au dessus?

plus qu'a m'amuser a tester tout les condo, en espérant que ca vienne de la :v


----------



## Franz59 (9 Septembre 2015)

Joker... bon courage en tous cas, et puis tu ne risques pas grand chose


----------



## groudon41 (10 Septembre 2015)

Ahah :')

En tout cas oui au final je risque plus grand chose!
Merci pour tes réponses en tout cas


----------



## falcom00 (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même cas avec mon vieux G5, j'ai fais cela recemment. Le voyant 1 s'allumait sur la carte mere et rien de plus. J'ai commander une carte mere d'occasion assez onéreuse, même resultat. Du coup j'ai commander une alimentation d'occasion au USA, et la même resultat, le voyant 2 s'allumait 1ms. J'ai donc mise en cause l'alim.

J'ai donc modifier une alimentation a partir d'une alimentation PC ATX. Et la , l'imac G5 est revenu a la vie, de plus avec l'ancienne carte mere. Donc j'ai retourner la nouvelle. C'est pas du tout esthétique mais ça fonctionne.

Pour le cablage, prevoir une pince spéciale pour sortir les broches de la prise atx. J'ai suivi ceci https://supercollidercomputers.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/diy-imac-g5-power-supply-atx-external/


----------

